# Hampster-CAT?



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 17, 2008)

Our soon to be 6 month-old thinks she's a hampster we're beginning to think! A little different.. don't ya think? She has this thing about water..







NERD


----------



## Itort (Oct 17, 2008)

She knows where the fresh water is, smart cat.


----------



## Isa (Oct 17, 2008)

What a cute pictures, she is very smart 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 17, 2008)

Awe Terry~! She just wants the freshest water in the house~! What a cutie~!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL, how funny  Pretty cat.

______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Chucky (Oct 17, 2008)

You know Nerd, you're suppose to give them water to drink. Oh, I almost forgot, you have to soak them for 15 minutes every day to keep them hydrated


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Terry what a cute pic. She is a sweetie. Doesn't seem to mind water either  
Got a great smile with this one


----------



## terryo (Oct 19, 2008)

Is that the kitten you kept from the litter you posted. Six months already...wow. She's beautiful.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 19, 2008)

Actually this is Sammi.. [ I got confused on her age ].. adopted when she was ONE month old { from "Wags & Whiskers" } - shown here @ 2 months old..






And now at 5 months old..






I agree Terry.. I thought she was a beautiful kitten is why I adopted her.. a rather unique color - half "calico" and half "tortoise-shell"?

"Wags & Whiskers" is where the rest of the kittens [ from those you mentioned that hatched  the 2nd of May ] went and were adopted as soon as they were old enough to be spayed!

Abbey was always one of our favorites.. here at ONE month..






And now at 5 1/2 months..






Isn't she growing up to be a beauty. A real sweetheart too!

Just a couple of our "MAMMALS"..





Terry K

My wife thinks this is a "cute" pic of Sammi..


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish I could get a cat, they are so fun. But my husband is alergic 
But at least I can go over my mom's house and get to visit hers 

_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2008)

Just have to love calicos!  So does she like water when it's bath time too?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 29, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Just have to love calicos!  So does she like water when it's bath time too?



In over 30 years of keeping cats Jacqui.. none have ever been bathed - of course they have all been indoor only.

Thanks all...

Terry K


----------

